# Which Pads - Menzerna Polishes



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've just bought myself a E90 BMW that is painted in Individual Azurite Black,

I plan to complete a full paint correction on it when the weather picks up.

I have a rotary polisher and will be using Menzerna PF2400 and Menz SF4000 for the correction.

My question is which pads will be best suited to these polishes and hard BMW paint?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi there,

I am sure others will comment with direct experience as I have not worked on BMW but my Audi's have very hard paint and I use Orange hexLogic for the first pass with Menz FG400 then a white Hex with SF4000.

But with ANY car and first time trying, if you have a range of pads start with the least aggressive and work your way up until you find the combo that is doing what you want. :thumb:

Hope that helps, Ben


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a few pads but was looking for new ones as I want to capitalise on having free delivery on a large order.


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Dannbodge said:


> I've just bought myself a E90 BMW that is painted in Individual Azurite Black,
> 
> I plan to complete a full paint correction on it when the weather picks up.
> 
> ...


Same Dann from CCUK years ago?

I haven't yet machined a BMW, due to do my brothers in the next few weeks.

I have Menz SF4000, PF2400, FG400, with HexLogic Orange, White, and Black Pads

Orange (Most Aggressive/Compounding Pad), 
White (Heavy Polishing Pad), 
Black (Finishing Pad, Glazes/Final Finishes, your SF4000)

Obviously without seeing the marring etc in person, its hard to say but if I were you I'd start with:

Least aggressive and work up to most aggressive required as SBM said.

SF4000 with White Pad (if not move on too)
SF2400 with White Pad (if not move on too)
SF2400 with Orange Pad (if not move on too)
FG400 with White Pad (if not move on too)
FG400 with Orange Pad (if not move on too selling the car)

At least thats the order I'll be doing my brother 335d in.

Wipe down with panel wipe between polish and pad combination and see if you need a more aggressive cut, if not, obviously stick with the combo you're using.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ashburner said:


> Same Dann from CCUK years ago?
> 
> I haven't yet machined a BMW, due to do my brothers in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes. Still on CCuk and occasionally post. It's full of idiots now though and not much really happens.

I've got green, orange and black hex pads along with blue and green 3M. I'm not a massive fan of the hex pads but I like the 3M ones.


----------



## imran2nv (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a question which you guys with experience might be able to answer and it is kind of related to the OP. This has probably been covered before but I’m looking to investing in some decent compounds to get a mirror like finish. By doing a bit of net surfing I’ve come to the conclusion that I should get Menzerna SF4500 as my final polish. What I’m stuck on what product I should use before it to get rid of the light/medium swirls. I know people will reply that I should use the least aggressive product but I don’t really want to invest in a collection but rather a product that might make for a good all round compound that I could use twice over for deep defects. My initial thoughts are to get Menzerna PF2400/PF2500. What I will also need is a decent collection of pads for my Das6 Pro.

Could you recommend a cutting compound to use before Menzerna PF4500 and also 3 pads 1 for the cutting another for refining and a third for general polishing with products like Auto glym SRP.

I currently have 1 pad which is a Auto Finesse refining pad sometimes called 1 or Red pad and I also have Auto Finesse Rejuvenate which I believe has a light cutting effect so I’m not sure if I really need a refining pad and refining compound like PF4500. 

Thanks


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

imran2nv said:


> I have a question which you guys with experience might be able to answer and it is kind of related to the OP. This has probably been covered before but I'm looking to investing in some decent compounds to get a mirror like finish. By doing a bit of net surfing I've come to the conclusion that I should get Menzerna SF4500 as my final polish. What I'm stuck on what product I should use before it to get rid of the light/medium swirls. I know people will reply that I should use the least aggressive product but I don't really want to invest in a collection but rather a product that might make for a good all round compound that I could use twice over for deep defects. My initial thoughts are to get Menzerna PF2400/PF2500. What I will also need is a decent collection of pads for my Das6 Pro.
> 
> Could you recommend a cutting compound to use before Menzerna PF4500 and also 3 pads 1 for the cutting another for refining and a third for general polishing with products like Auto glym SRP.
> 
> ...


I would recommend going on Clean Your Car, and getting the 4 stage Menzerna Polishes, 4 x 250ml, I think they;re about £30 odd. Then use in order, either with or without the FG400.

2400 then 4000 then finish off with 4500.


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Dannbodge said:


> Unfortunately yes. Still on CCuk and occasionally post. It's full of idiots now though and not much really happens.
> 
> I've got green, orange and black hex pads along with blue and green 3M. I'm not a massive fan of the hex pads but I like the 3M ones.


If you like the 3M pads them I'd invest in the Yellow pad which is between the two you have,

Green is the compounding 
Yellow is the Medium-Heavy polishing
Blue - Light Cut/Finishing.

If I were you use the above that I mentioned but replace the Orange HEX with Green 3M, White HEX with Yellow 3M, and Black HEX with Blue 3M.

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## imran2nv (Oct 27, 2014)

Ashburner said:


> I would recommend going on Clean Your Car, and getting the 4 stage Menzerna Polishes, 4 x 250ml, I think they;re about £30 odd. Then use in order, either with or without the FG400.
> 
> 2400 then 4000 then finish off with 4500.


Thanks

After doing more net surfing I've thought about using my Auto Finesse Rejuvenate + Finishing pad to clean up. And my main polish/cut would be with Menzerna PF2400 + Lake Country hydrotech polishing(orange) pad or Auto Finesse Yellow Pad. Both pads are closed cell and are flat so should be a consistent cut.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I might go for the lake country pads now instead of the 3M ones but still don't know haha


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> I might go for the lake country pads now instead of the 3M ones but still don't know haha


As a newbie I went with the Lake Country HT pads as there are only 3 so it was less confusing for my little brain.


----------



## imran2nv (Oct 27, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> I might go for the lake country pads now instead of the 3M ones but still don't know haha


The Lake country HT pads are great from what I'm reading. The biggest benefit for the Menzerna products you're using is that because the HT is flat without indentations and the Menzerna particles break down and get smaller, you won't get inconsistent break down of the polish. That should give you a smoother finish.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

with menz polish I use menz pads. I have used menz polishing pads for ages and always get good results. 3m pads do not last in my opinion


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I've decided to go with the Lake Country HT pads (Orange and Crimson). If I don't get on with them then I've always got the Hex and 3M ones.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I've decided to go with the Lake Country HT pads (Orange and Crimson). If I don't get on with them then I've always got the Hex and 3M ones.


Good choice I think


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Another quick question.

Are the Hydrotech alright to be used with a rotary?


----------



## madeinsheffield (Sep 24, 2013)

I've just switched from 3M to Menz and Hex Pads with my DAS 6pro, I'd only worked on a Fiesta and am halfway through doing my project Golf, I found the Menz/Hex better and not as dusty.

Alex at Elite was a big help, their Menz test kit (about £25) is well worth the money to try out


----------



## imran2nv (Oct 27, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> Another quick question.
> 
> Are the Hydrotech alright to be used with a rotary?


Well Polished Bliss list 2 different types of HT pads. The ones labelled as rotary are thinner.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

imran2nv said:


> Well Polished Bliss list 2 different types of HT pads. The ones labelled as rotary are thinner.


Yeah they don't have the crimson ones in stock and won't until April.
I want to buy them whilst they have the 10% special offer on.


----------



## imran2nv (Oct 27, 2014)

I've finished with my paint correction and thought I'd report back. I ended up using menzerna PF2400 with lake country blue hydrotech pad which finished the car beautifully. At this point I was extremely happy with the finish and would of settled with getting some wax on top of that. I then went over the car with menzerna SF4500 using an auto finesse revitalise pad no:3. the finished went from being amazing to being unreal. The reflection of the paint had clarity and detail on par with a mirror. PF2400 cut the paint really well and the finish was very good to my eyes if I hadn't used the SF4500 I wouldnt have know it could get better. Both products are very easy to use. The LK blue h2o pad was very hard but was easy to use and had lots of cut. The AF no:3 pad was super soft and combined with SF4500 gave a perfect finish.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> I might go for the lake country pads now instead of the 3M ones but still don't know haha


I just machined (rotary) the other half's Mini with Lake Country H-T pads and Menzerna polishes..

Orange medium cut pad with SF2200 (234) 
Crimson finishing pad with SF4000 (106FA)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359150

Worked very well and quickly for swirl / marring removal (SF2000 also took out 1200 grit sanding marks easily) You might need the FG400 for deeper marks if you're aiming for 95+% correction.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

imran2nv said:


> I've finished with my paint correction and thought I'd report back. I ended up using menzerna PF2400 with lake country blue hydrotech pad which finished the car beautifully. At this point I was extremely happy with the finish and would of settled with getting some wax on top of that. I then went over the car with menzerna SF4500 using an auto finesse revitalise pad no:3. the finished went from being amazing to being unreal. The reflection of the paint had clarity and detail on par with a mirror. PF2400 cut the paint really well and the finish was very good to my eyes if I hadn't used the SF4500 I wouldnt have know it could get better.


99% my experience from the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Vidrulescu (Apr 4, 2015)

I have to say I am really impressed with the rupes gels/compounds the heads are diffrent to normal ones.
But wow what a finish.
I also find that merzerna is the best for adapting to diffrent environments. Hot cold ect if you don't have the luxury of a garage.:buffer:


----------

